# Old Fisher plow springs question



## Frank Alguire (Sep 3, 2004)

I got this plow on a '68 Scout I just bought. Years ago I helped a guy on his plow route with a Dodge Powerwagon he had, and the plow was always in great shape. I never had a need to look at it.

How times change. Now I have an older plow even then when I did plowing years ago! It has me befuddled. I'm going to try attaching a pic here and see if any you folks could help me out.

First of all, there is a reasonably good chance this plow has been on a long time. It's a Fisher hydraulic unit with a Ward Hydraulics valve body out front. Looks like I may need new angle cylinders, but what gets me is how these springs mount. Looks like they should go on these triangular pieces that are on the cutting edge. But when I put the plow blade down, the springs pop off. I doubt that's how it's supposed to work 

Any you guys have experience with these older Fisher units? I need all the help I can get!

By the way, I'm new here, so bear with me while I learn how to post stuff with pics. I'll figure it out sometime!

Frank


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

In the Pictures forum, see the thread "How to Post a Pic". Print out the instructions to follow as you go along. I'm sure there's someone here who can help out.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Sounds like the spring bars are missing. 

Go to Fishers website and you can locate a PDF drawing of the plow. You may need to order some parts. If you get a pic posted I can help you out.


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

Frank Alguire said:


> I got this plow on a '68 Scout I just bought. Years ago I helped a guy on his plow route with a Dodge Powerwagon he had, and the plow was always in great shape. I never had a need to look at it.
> 
> How times change. Now I have an older plow even then when I did plowing years ago! It has me befuddled. I'm going to try attaching a pic here and see if any you folks could help me out.
> 
> ...


I was just looking over several Ole Fisher Plows & I never Noticed Before? theres Three Differant Types of Springs--ONE has that 3/8 ths steel Shaft Level w/the Top Piece--1/8 inch above the Shaft On a 50s JEEP--I have NO Idea?? How it DON*T just Fall OFF when It Does Hit Some-Thing?? -- ONE has a Bolt On the inner Edge! & Mine has the Shaft sticking aprox 4 inches above & three Bolt Holes for Adjustment?--I*M Trying to HELP!--but Still DONO?--Ole JIM-


----------

